# Best resorts for snorkeling



## EAM (Apr 6, 2008)

In your opinion, what are the best locations (and times of year) for snorkeling in the Caribbean?  Also, which would you prefer, the Caribbean or Mexico?


----------



## Conan (Apr 6, 2008)

If you want to snorkel off the beach, I think the top choices are along 7-mile beach in Grand Cayman (calmer water than the east end where Morritts and the Reef are) and various spots along Playa del Carmen-Akumal-Tulum in Mexico.

For snorkeling from a boat, anywhere on Grand Cayman will get you there, as will Playa del Carmen and Cozumel.

I'm not aware of time-of-year issues, apart from water temperature and the stormy weather/hurricane season.


----------



## Denise (Apr 8, 2008)

For off the beach, Anguilla and St. Johns (USVI)


----------



## Carol C (Apr 8, 2008)

Cozumel has plenty of great sites for off-shore snorkeling. Best resorts to exchange to for step-in snorkeling right at resort are Cozumel Palace, Coral Princess and El Cid la Ceiba. If not staying at those resorts, a short taxi ride will take you to terrific snorkeling at Chankanab Nat Park, Playa Corona and Dzul Ha.


----------



## Hecti (Apr 8, 2008)

Lodge Kura Hulanda and Beach Club (KHL) in Curacao


----------



## sstamm (Apr 8, 2008)

In my opinion, St. John, USVI.  Lots of places to snorkel from shore.  At some of them, there were less than 20 other people on the beach.  I had a great book that led us to some fantastic places, and many others we never had the time to get to.  We're looking forward to going back and trying some that we missed.

On a recent family cruise, we took a snorkel excursion while on Cozumel to the Columbia Shallows and Palancar Reef, by boat.  Our guide indicated that there was a lot of damage to the reef closer in to shore by the 2005 hurricane (Wilma, I think)  He said that, although the reef is slowly coming back, the snorkeling from shore is not as good as it was prior to that.


----------



## EAM (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## JoeMO (Dec 26, 2009)

*Snorkeling Without All Inclusive Fee*

I saw this thread and I have a related question.

What is the best resort(s) for snorkeling that do NOT charge an all inclusive fee.  I am looking for any resort in the US, Carribean or Mexico that is great for Snorkeling, Scuba or Snuba.  Planning to go in June 2010.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you used frozen green peas to attract more tropical fish snorkeling?


----------



## JoeMO (Dec 27, 2009)

No, I have not been yet, but thanks for the idea.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## laura1957 (Dec 27, 2009)

Carol C said:


> Cozumel has plenty of great sites for off-shore snorkeling. Best resorts to exchange to for step-in snorkeling right at resort are Cozumel Palace, Coral Princess and El Cid la Ceiba. If not staying at those resorts, a short taxi ride will take you to terrific snorkeling at Chankanab Nat Park, Playa Corona and Dzul Ha.



I am by no means a "master" snorkeler - but I had a fantastic day snorkeling at the Cozumel Palace!!  Can't wait to get back.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2009)

JoeMO said:


> No, I have not been yet, but thanks for the idea.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



One of our Canadian friends who is a tug boat captain used frozen green peas while snorkeling at the Grand Cayman Island and for some reason the fish were attractived to green peas..


----------



## Judy (Dec 27, 2009)

Buddy Dive, Bonaire.  There are so many fish on the Bonaire reef and in the shallows that you don't need green peas to attract them. Actually, it might be illegal to feed the fish in Bonaire.  They are very protective of their natural environment.


----------



## Snorkey (Dec 28, 2009)

*My paradise*

My fav place is SE of Grand Bahamas.

It was like a dream when I started to swim from the shore.  Maybe it was just that one day or maybe it was the special time of the day but we got there after the hard rain and sun started to shine.

It was most amazing experience I have ever had.  I am not sure if I want to go back there again since it still lingers in my mind every day.  My wife and I talk about that special moment every so often and I don't want to ruin it by going back and not experiencing the same.


----------

